# Musclefurs in videogames



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 28, 2008)

No, not just regular furs, but buff furs!

I AM DOING THIS BECAUSE I AM BORED AND NEED SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT.

ALSO I AM BORED.

Anyway...

Leo from Warzard is definitely that - heck he dons nothing more than a loincloth.

Leomon also fits the bill.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh god, This topic is going to be _hilarious._In before the Leo & Bo Manwich.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 28, 2008)

spontaneous thought: F-Zero


----------



## Talvi (Nov 28, 2008)

Furs in games?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 28, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Furs in games?



yes


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 28, 2008)

Of course, Bloody Roar. There's a selection with that, but I'll just name Yugo.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 28, 2008)

Strangely, I cannot think of anyone from any of the games I play who fits the mold (unless you count Knuckles).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Strangely, I cannot think of anyone from any of the games I play who fits the mold (unless you count Knuckles).


_Really?_
Leo
Talbain 
Bo
Ox
Eugene Gallardo
Forest Ledoyen
Rand Marks
Rei
Scias?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

A lot of characters from Breath of Fire or the Shining series.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 28, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> _Really?_
> Leo
> Talbain
> Bo
> ...


I never played a single game with any of those characters.


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

I Personally cannot think of any that have not been mentioned. Hrmm...I don't know but yeah there's a lot I'm sure.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 28, 2008)

Would Killer Instinct's Sabrewulf count?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I never played a single game with any of those characters.


What about that tiger guy with the minty hair colour from Fire Emblem 9?


----------



## AlexX (Nov 28, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> What about that tiger guy with the minty hair colour from Fire Emblem 9?


Laguz aren't furries.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

He has a fucking tail and cat ears. Goddamn.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> He has a fucking tail and cat ears. Goddamn.



*cough*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2008)

D:<


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 28, 2008)

"Deadly" Mel D'Alkirk of Lunar: The Silver Star


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 28, 2008)

Jeanne d'Arc has a few musclefurs.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 29, 2008)

KEMONOMIMI =/= KEMONO. I'm specifically looking for ANTHRO, a.k.a. KEMONO furs.



Digitalpotato said:


> Jeanne d'Arc has musclefurs.



Fix'd. All of the furries there have big muscular bodies (if you're a male).

And yeah, forgot to mention a lot of BoF characters. Is Bo really that buff though?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 29, 2008)

He is, justed not _as _Leo.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> KEMONOMIMI =/= KEMONO. I'm specifically looking for ANTHRO, a.k.a. KEMONO furs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's more cut.  Compact.  From pulling that bow string, you know.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually, after seeing an official art, yeah - he IS buff.






Granted, not as buff as Rand (the armadillo) and Ox, but still buff.

Shining series has these buff characters - Volg (a.k.a. I run around in my loincloth!), Rouen (a.k.a. I am slut pirate king), Duga (a.k.a. I also run around in my loincloth!), Frank (a.k.a. Native wolf without underwear), and Sachs (a.k.a. look at my chest they're too big!). Volg isn't muscular (he is lithe).

*SCIAS AND EUGENE ARE NOT BUFF!* Well, Eugene is arguable, since we don't see him without his armor, and well, a lot of people draw him with muscles, but Scias? HAHAHA NO.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 29, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *SCIAS AND EUGENE ARE NOT BUFF!* Well, Eugene is arguable, since we don't see him without his armor, and well, a lot of people draw him with muscles, but Scias? HAHAHA NO.


 Whoa man, I never played Bof4 and I can't find good images of Scias, That's why I put a question mark.And for Eugene, he has _no _abs yet he has really big Moobs? and muscles on his arms.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually, after looking a bit closer, yeah he has muscles.






Though Scias, nope. He's thin.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

That guy looks kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 29, 2008)

He's better looking then Forest. >_>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 29, 2008)

Forest is from a crappy game though, so it's really not saying much.

Also, why did I forget... FEDA: Emblem of Justice has musclefurs! Like in Jeanne d'Arc, all of the male furries (which is a huge percentage) are buff!

Ain McDougal, *one of the two main heroes*, runs around in a thong + loincloth combo







Dan Darlest is a lizardman (muscled, but has stomach)






Shishimaru is a samurai lion






Tobikage is a humanoid beetle






Arby Hexezool is a pantherman who runs around naked save for a loincloth and a fundoshi (read: Japanese thong), but has the *highest* defense in the game, and quite mobile and fast with an area-effect special attack!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 29, 2008)

Meranus is a dragon-like gargoyle






Richard Balthacus is a dragonewt, and for someone like his race, he's quite buff yet gentle






Shayne Woodbeak is your typical skirt-wearing manbird






Not a playable character, but the "captain" of your organization is Komuei, a minotaur






Yep, all of them are buff.

Also, notice how nearly everyone of them are not wearing pants!


----------



## Chex (Nov 29, 2008)

Kimhari Ronso?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 29, 2008)

Perfect World's Untamed race (or Beastmen race), particularly the males, are buff.


----------



## Dayken (Nov 29, 2008)

What about fat furs in videogames lolololololol

Seriously though, I'm amused and kinda surprised there's so many fairly buff furries in video games.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't be surprised. It's normal for kemonos to be either buff or overweight.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 29, 2008)

alchemydragon said:


> Kimhari Ronso?


 I always hated FFX.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Ronso is a faggot.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 29, 2008)

Okay, I take my comment back.

If you count the Tigrens, they and some of the Draconians in Age of Wonders: Shadow Magic are kinda buff-ish. However, it's kind of hard to tell because regular units don't have any portraits due to being generic and the actual sprites are relatively small, and heroes are always cloaked regardless of their class.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 29, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Fix'd. All of the furries there have big muscular bodies (if you're a male).
> 
> And yeah, forgot to mention a lot of BoF characters. Is Bo really that buff though?



Nah, Bo and Gobi aren't.

BUT...Ox, Rand, and Rei as a weretiger are musclefurs.

Also... HOLY SHIT, you actually know of Jeanne d'Arc?!


----------



## Chex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hated FFX, actually, even though it was the only FF game I've actually kindasorta gotten through. Meh.

Golden Sun is better.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 30, 2008)

Do Taurens in WoW count? 

Edit: What game is that with all the lizardy dudes?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Nah, Bo and Gobi aren't.
> 
> BUT...Ox, Rand, and Rei as a weretiger are musclefurs.
> 
> Also... HOLY SHIT, you actually know of Jeanne d'Arc?!



Bo IS buff though. Sure, not as big as Ox and Rand, but still buff nonetheless. He's more like a human-bodybuilder build. However, his sprite doesn't show it (which is disappointing). Still, if you're gonna run around wearing nothing but pants, shoes and a scarf, you might as well have a good body to fap with.



LizardKing said:


> Do Taurens in WoW count?
> 
> Edit: What game is that with all the lizardy dudes?



FEDA: Emblem of Justice, an SNES SRPG which is leagues better than Shining Force 1-3 and possibly even Fire Emblem. It was never released outside Japan, but you can find a ROM and an English patch for it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

Off topic: In Feda, Can weapon break like in FE? 


David M. Awesome said:


> Ronso is a faggot.


This.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep your Final Fantasy wars out of my thread. D:<

FEDA doesn't have weapon breaks, but primarily because you can't fight without a weapon. Weapon break isn't important, but rather doing mission goals without having to massacre a lot of enemies (or massacre if you want to be ranked as Chaos).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

So weapons Don't break in this game?, Alright.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

It's not much of an issue. >_>

Besides, it's not really a good idea to implement when some characters use fists or cannons.

Anyway - Cheetahmen, despite being a crappy game, have three muscled cheetahs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, The characters I have now are Brian, Ain, Chris, Ryoukan, Dan and Dora. Their levels are at 11~15. Am I doing good or what?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

What are you going for - Justice or Chaos? Justice = following mission rules whereas Chaos = slaughter everyone.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

Chaos, I think.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

I like to slaughter people.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

with what?


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

In an SRPG there's usually no reason not to kill anything you can't recruit. There's occasionally a character you have to not kill in order to unlock another character or story arc, but for the most part not killing enemies robs you of experience.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> with what?



My bare hands.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, uh yeah. >_>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2008)

You're missing out on awesome characters like Arby though. However, if you get Chaos you will get to recruit Ain's pseudo-girlfriend (we all know it's Ain x that human dude he's with!).

moar musclefurs plox

Arc the Lad has various races. The wolf-like race are buff.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 30, 2008)

You're going to hate me for this: Earthworm Jim!  :twisted:


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> You're going to hate me for this: Earthworm Jim!  :twisted:



The suit is buff, he's still just a regular worm inside of it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 1, 2008)

^That.

Some obscure Japanese fighting games have a buff werewolf too - usually naked but with ripped pants.

Also, ALTERED BEAST.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You're missing out on awesome characters like Arby though. However, if you get Chaos you will get to recruit Ain's pseudo-girlfriend (we all know it's Ain x that human dude he's with!).


 So Yeah, I got Shishima. Also I laughed at Brian. Alot.
Brian: Nooooo, I don't wanna lose you! (Is talking about Shishima and Ain)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 1, 2008)

...yeah, the whole game screams of same-sex pairings.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2008)

So when do I get Arby?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 1, 2008)

Your alignment must be Lawful/Justice upon starting and ending the mission that involves him. He's an undercover agent who is setting up bombs on a stage.

Yes, their undercover wears nothing but a thong and a miniskirt.

Anyway, can we stick with the main topic?

Rogue Galaxy has a muscle fur as far as I was told... and his name is Deego!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 3, 2008)

I also remember - Yu-Gi-Oh! has a fare share.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 3, 2008)

That card looks like it'd have been worth running if it didn't have the effect of not being allowed to be normal summoned or set (making it dead weight upon drawing in a game where a single draw can turn the tide of the whole match...). Yeah, I know it's a level 4 with 2100 attack, but that doesn't really matter when you can't normal summon it. They could just make it a level 5 and be just fine.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 3, 2008)

Talbain is from Darkstalkers, yes?

And I know you're talking about videogames, but Magic: The Gathering has Jedit, Jareth, and Ajani.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 3, 2008)

AlexX said:


> That card looks like it'd have been worth running if it didn't have the effect of not being allowed to be normal summoned or set (making it dead weight upon drawing in a game where a single draw can turn the tide of the whole match...). Yeah, I know it's a level 4 with 2100 attack, but that doesn't really matter when you can't normal summon it. They could just make it a level 5 and be just fine.



Actually, with many magic cards and a deck built that relies on milling, this is actually too much of an advantage.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 3, 2008)

What about the Bloody Roar games? some of those anthromorphs are actually musclefurs.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah they are acceptable too.

YGO also has a card set dedicated to musclesfurs XD

http://yugioh.wikia.com/wiki/Gladiator_Beasts

Por ejemplo!


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> *cough*





God I love that pic


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 3, 2008)

Tiny from Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm going to blurt out the obvious now: Donkey Kong.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Donkey Kong is not more than 10% anthropomorphic.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 3, 2008)

Durhur.
http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/kingdomhearts/images/thumb/6/6b/Beast.jpg/150px-Beast.jpg


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 3, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I'm going to blurt out the obvious now: Donkey Kong.


I'd say Funky Kong is more of a musclefur than DK.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh right - Digimon has someone like Leomon!






Hmm...

It seems like "if it's a talking lion, then it's buff".


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 4, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh right - Digimon has someone like Leomon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or wolf.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 4, 2008)

Not really. Wolves are either buff or thin, depending on the artist.

Case in point...

Volg vs. Sachs


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 4, 2008)

I heared Buff wolves and Came.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh right - Digimon has someone like Leomon!
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> It seems like "if it's a talking lion, then it's buff".



King of the jungle. 8)

Wait...



Zanzer said:


> I heared Buff wolves and Came.



**I heard someone say something about buff wolves so I came as fast as I could.

If you're going to steal my lines at least do it properly.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 4, 2008)

There was another buff wolf in a Japanese game who was always subjected to porn... I forgot his name though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> **I heard someone say something about buff wolves so I came as fast as I could.
> 
> If you're going to steal my lines at least do it properly.


 I think he's trying to say is " I hear something about buff wolves and I came" (as in past tense of cum).   


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> There was another buff wolf in a Japanese game who was always subjected to porn... I forgot his name though.


 That wolf must be amazing.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 4, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I think he's trying to say is " I hear something about buff wolves and I came" (as in past tense of cum).
> 
> That wolf must be amazing.


;o Names of this wolf please.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I think he's trying to say is " I hear something about buff wolves and I came" (as in past tense of cum).



I'm aware of what he is trying to say and he is saying it all wrong.  Pay attention.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 4, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> ;o Names of this wolf please.


I don't know, Why are you quoteing me for? :S


----------



## AlexX (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, I'm gone for a day and this topic really moves on...



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Actually, with many magic cards and a deck built that relies on milling, this is actually too much of an advantage.


You sure about that? Speaking from what I've seen personally, decks that rely on certain cards to be in the deck for most effectiveness (such as the Red Eyes Black Metal Dragon) tend to do rather poorly in practice...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 4, 2008)

Nope. There are deck builts that ARE about card/deck milling. The fact that you can even get lucky and mill three of these monsters in one turn, granting an OTKO (one-turn KO).

Anyway, I realized that it was Rouen who was being drawn in porn.

http://i19.tinypic.com/6af5yew.jpg <- Image too big


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 6, 2008)

I've seen him somewhere before, of course i don't remember.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 6, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Nope. There are deck builts that ARE about card/deck milling. The fact that you can even get lucky and mill three of these monsters in one turn, granting an OTKO (one-turn KO).


I can get a lucky one-turn KO with my crystal beast deck, too. In fact I think most decks can, but the odds of getting the exact cards you need to pull it off aren't too reasonable.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 6, 2008)

Again, it depends on your deck build.

Aren't there other card games with buff furs too?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm sure just about all of them do. :\


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 7, 2008)

Harry Potter doesn't have them as well as Transformers. >_>


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 7, 2008)

I always did suck at those card games, the only reason I'd buy them is for the furs.  >.>;;;  Sad, I know.


----------



## Yojimaru (Dec 7, 2008)

Hrm... would the Charr from Guild Wars count?  http://wiki.guildwars.com/images/c/c1/CharrGroup2.jpg


----------



## Laze (Dec 7, 2008)

I kind of have Olcadan from Soul Calibur 3 in my head now.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 7, 2008)

Yojimaru said:


> Hrm... would the Charr from Guild Wars count?  http://wiki.guildwars.com/images/c/c1/CharrGroup2.jpg



Are they a playable race?


----------



## Yojimaru (Dec 8, 2008)

Afraid not.  They're one of the main enemies in the game, responsible for destroying Ascalon.  The closest you get to playing one is having the hero Pyre Fierceshot in your party, and you need the Eye of the North expansion to get him.  I hear that the Charr will be playable in Guild Wars 2 though.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know if he would count but what about Red Arremer Joker from Super Ghouls and Ghosts?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 8, 2008)

Only playable musclefurs. 

And no, demons, centaurs, etc. don't count! Fuck fchan, bara, etc. sites for allowing them for furry. >_>


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 8, 2008)

Well it was worth a shot.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 9, 2008)

This is what makes MMORPGs disappointing in my humble opinion. You have many games yet only a few games feature buff beastmen.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> This is what makes MMORPGs disappointing in my humble opinion. You have many games yet only a few games feature buff beastmen.



That's just because not everyone shares your fetish. :|


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's just because not every game developer shares your fetish. :|



Fix'd.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 9, 2008)

Same difference.  Didn't need fixing.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, there are.

My main problem is that so many RPGs have "diverse races"... by diverse meaning multi-colored human beings.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 10, 2008)

Nevermind.


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh, there are.
> 
> My main problem is that so many RPGs have "diverse races"... by diverse meaning multi-colored human beings.



I know, right? They should have multicolored anthros. That'd be more diverse XD 

~Sylv


----------



## AlexX (Dec 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh, there are.


But how many are there in comparison to the rest? Plus they also have to think about their audience since you know... Not everyone likes furries, let alone buff ones.

They can't just add a race of buff furs just because they can. It has to make sense with the universe the game takes place in as well as the kind of audience they are expecting to have.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 11, 2008)

AlexX said:


> But how many are there in comparison to the rest? Plus they also have to think about their audience since you know... Not everyone likes furries, let alone buff ones.
> 
> They can't just add a race of buff furs just because they can. It has to make sense with the universe the game takes place in as well as the kind of audience they are expecting to have.




Quoted for truth.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2008)

It's not about that - but more on the world. If you want to make a good fantasy world, try different actual RACES.

But anyway, let's get back to topic.

Doujin fighting game MONSTER of course, have three buff anthros (Othello, Katze and Delga). I thought Ryougen is more of a fatty...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 11, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's not about that - but more on the world. If you want to make a good fantasy world, try different actual RACES.
> 
> But anyway, let's get back to topic.
> 
> Doujin fighting game MONSTER of course, have three buff anthros (Othello, Katze and Delga). I thought Ryougen is more of a fatty...



MONSTER fuck yeah \m/  Othello is <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 11, 2008)

I hate MONSTER ):

Like fuck, It's Street Fighter Alpha all over again )':


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I hate MONSTER ):
> 
> Like fuck, It's Street Fighter Alpha all over again )':


CAPCOM DID IT FIRST

Capcom- we did it first and ruin it for the rest. You got a problem with that, then fight us


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 11, 2008)

Now Street Fighter Alpha 1,2 X-men vs. Street Fighter , Mavel vs. Street Fighter were not bad games. It's just _so many_ games that look like SFA.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2008)

How is Monster related to SFA?

I mean, even if your not a hardcore fighting game enthusiast you can pretty much tell there's a huge difference between the two.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 12, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's not about that - but more on the world. If you want to make a good fantasy world, try different actual RACES.
> 
> But anyway, let's get back to topic.
> 
> Doujin fighting game MONSTER of course, have three buff anthros (Othello, Katze and Delga). I thought Ryougen is more of a fatty...



Really? I thought he had more of a weightlifter build.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 12, 2008)

I thought he lacked abs. :|


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> How is Monster related to SFA?
> 
> I mean, even if your not a hardcore fighting game enthusiast you can pretty much tell there's a huge difference between the two.


Shok made the sprites of SFA and DS1.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I hate MONSTER ):
> 
> Like fuck, It's Street Fighter Alpha all over again )':


What do you think of Scarlet Weather Rhaspsody?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 12, 2008)

Is this loli?


----------



## AlexX (Dec 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Is this loli?


Nope. The demon girls are thousands of years old and Marisa and Reimu are in their late teens/early 20's.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Nope. The demon girls are thousands of years old and Marisa and Reimu are in their late teens/early 20's.



They all still look like little girls.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> They all still look like little girls.


yep...Loli is loli to PEDOBEAR


----------



## AlexX (Dec 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> They all still look like little girls.


Not in Scarlet Weather Rhapsody's artwork. For the most part they are all quite clearly adults.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Nope. The demon girls are thousands of years old and Marisa and Reimu are in their late teens/early 20's.


 Ew. Demon girls. ):


----------



## AlexX (Dec 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Ew. Demon girls. ):


Perhaps you should look at the characters before making an opinion... >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Ew. girls. ):



EFA


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Perhaps you should look at the characters before making an opinion... >.>


 I did.


David M. Awesome said:


> EFA


 Fuck you, I do like women. >=(


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fuck you, I do like women. >=(



But I'm not a woman 8U


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2008)

You sure act like one.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You sure act like one.



wat? where


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You sure act like one.



;~;


----------



## AlexX (Dec 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I did.


Hint: the only ones not demons are the priestess Reimu and the witch Marisa.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't like your creepy pedo game, AlexX


Anyways, Jipjop Leo is so...
goooooooooooooooooooooooosdfasdfasdfafdasdfasdfood


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2008)

Well to be fair, I thought Leo was a dude with a lion head. He lacks bodyfur.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't you want to see his manly body, Mr. luff buff wuff?


----------



## Talvi (Dec 13, 2008)

Wolf's signature brightens my day just a little bit.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Don't you want to see his manly body, Mr. luff buff wuff?



I'm just confused whether he's supposed to have a furry body or not. XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 13, 2008)

He's alot like Hilda from ToR, Their both human and furry. Unlike like leo here, Hilda was born as a half.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 14, 2008)

So essentially he has a human body right, not a furry one?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah.

He was a human before the "curse" came along.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 14, 2008)

I know about him, his background, and his endings.

I was just asking because various fanart are conflicting.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 14, 2008)

When you mean "fanart" do you mean porn?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 14, 2008)

Both clean and porn. 

Oh, there's Grey of Atelier Iris 2.







He has awesome pecs when he removes that armor!


----------



## 50percentgrey (Dec 14, 2008)

You know, I think it's overlooked, but wouldn't this familiar face qualify as a musclefur?






You know, Mr. Awesome?  He may look more like a real primate, but at least he's got the muscle to smash the likes of Bowser or King K. Rool any day!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 15, 2008)

He's really not that much of an anthro to me =X

ib4hewearsatie


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 15, 2008)

50percentgrey said:


> You know, Mr. Awesome?



Why are you talking to me?


----------



## Kero (Dec 15, 2008)

It was already mentioned vaguely, but I'll post pictures because I love the franchise (Shining Force).

Luke





Skreech





Zylo


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> They all still look like little girls.



You think they look like little girls, you should check out Arcana Heart.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I know about him, his background, and his endings.
> 
> I was just asking because various fanart are conflicting.



I think cause fans like to draw him both ways since he was a human and now is a lion anthro.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 15, 2008)

Eh - never liked doujins with lolis or schoolgirls in it. Akatsuki however, is made of win.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 15, 2008)

Yukari looks like she's over 40 years old. Really, she's an old hag. =X

As for the others? They're not loli's they're... Crap, what was it called? A moe-something? Regardless, there's a difference.

EDIT: Also, which one is a schoolgirl? I don't see any schoolgirl.

EDIT2: Wait, you mean Reisen? What are you, blind? Her outfit is quite clearly a business outfit. It's most clear in her normal art where she even has some business cards in her pocket, but even without the jacket it's quite obviously office attire.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 15, 2008)

Moe - moe is something like Roll... which again is frowned upon.

What Shining Force is Luke and Skreech from?

And didn't the first one have a gay bird people couple?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

All I know is the Bloody Rawr serise and Darkstalkers and Perfect world 

And Oooooooooooo Muscle furs.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 15, 2008)

YEH MUSKEL FUHRS RAWR


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> YEH MUSKEL FUHRS RAWR


 You Sig+Avitar is relvant to my intrests.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 15, 2008)

YES THEY BE

But seriously, what Shining Force did those two avians come from? I only know two, and they're gay lovers in SF1.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> avian [. . .] gay lovers



This is relevant to _my_ interests.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is relevant to _my_ interests.


Sooooooo gay.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 16, 2008)

Well really, their dialog felt like they were mates. >_>


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 16, 2008)

Y'all bitches is still gay.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 16, 2008)

Though the two birds in Shining aren't buff - heck, they're twink.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well really, their dialog felt like they were mates. >_>


 Do go on.....


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Though the two birds in Shining aren't buff - heck, they're twink.


 I hate twinks so much. ):


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 16, 2008)

One could argue that Pokemon has them... >_>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2008)

What are you talking about?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 16, 2008)

Machop evolution, for one.


----------



## Kero (Dec 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> YES THEY BE
> 
> But seriously, what Shining Force did those two avians come from? I only know two, and they're gay lovers in SF1.



Shining Force II.  ;p  The two from the first I wouldn't really call muscular.  <<;  Didn't really like using them, either.  Jogurt ftw.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 17, 2008)

^Yeah they aren't. As I said, they're twink gay lovers.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 17, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> YES THEY BE
> 
> But seriously, what Shining Force did those two avians come from? I only know two, and they're gay lovers in SF1.



Amon is female. :B


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2008)

Go away, Mr.Killjoy. >:E


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2008)

Regular avian lovers are fine, too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2008)

If any dumbass said that Blanka is a furry, I would kill them.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 17, 2008)

Blanka is a furry *runs*


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.gammickentertainment.com/animalboxing/

Would any of the characters in here count, you can see a few of the fighters in the, well, fighters deal.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 18, 2008)

That doesn't count since you don't play as them.

I thought Amon looked more like an effeminate dude than a girl.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Dec 18, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> That doesn't count since you don't play as them.
> 
> I thought Amon looked more like an effeminate dude than a girl.



Well, not in the main story or against the animals.  Apparently you can use them if you play against other human opponents though, not sure why they went that route.

And besides, ya never mentioned that they have to actually be playable in your first post.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 19, 2008)

But I did warn about it in the Guild Wars post. >_<

And no, it should be playable in the main story.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 21, 2008)

Yugo, Fang, Gado and the tiger dudes (can't remember thier names) are all buff bastards I totaly dig Yugo the most he is one guy you don't want to get on his bad side out of the rest of the Bloody roar characters.

other muscular furries, jon talbain, Mad Jackal (Dragon Quest/Warrior), Blue Minotaur (blue dragon), alot of Final Fantasy monsters and thats all I can remember with muscle furries all the others are average build n shit.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 21, 2008)

_Mad Jackal (Dragon Quest/Warrior)_

Who?

Again - PLAYABLE.


----------



## Laer (Dec 21, 2008)

Being totally lazy, I think someone should put all of these in a list so the OP can put it in the first post 


Like...
[Character name] -- [Game name]


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 21, 2008)

Nah, totally lazy about it. :3

Is Frank from SF3 buff enough?


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 22, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> *cough*



all those r dangerous  ... cuteness is evil -.-


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 22, 2008)

Where did that pic originate? I know it didn't come from tvtropes.


----------



## Sol (Dec 30, 2008)

Balio and Sunder from Breath of Fire III are both buff.
They lack art AND fanart. That sucks. 

They're not playable, but I think they look better than most Breath of Fire playable characters.
And they do have a show up a lot..


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 30, 2008)

What are they?

And guess who joins Suikoden?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 30, 2008)

Damn.

I want to fuck that.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Damn.
> 
> I want to fuck that.


^


----------



## AlexX (Dec 30, 2008)

That for the new Suikoden for the DS? The one where the characters look like Naruto rejects and the fandom is already reccomending people don't bother with?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah. It's a crap game, but apparently it has the best furry character in the series.


----------



## Sol (Dec 31, 2008)

Balio and Sunder are horses.
They don't have any original publicly avaible art
only sprites of course ._.

























Not hard to imagine what an original art would look like
And buff horses aren't that commom, yet I like how some of them turn out depending on how they're drawn
And those two look alike even thought they're not twins
Buff fur doubled or tripled, or multiplied, is my kind of thing


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 31, 2008)

Kimahri from Final Fantasy X
*Prepares to be flamed*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 31, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Damn.
> 
> I want to fuck that.


O U!


Hydramon said:


> Kimahri from Final Fantasy X
> *Prepares to be flamed*


 Kimahri = shit.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 31, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> O U!
> 
> Kimahri = shit.


 Care to elaborate about your opinion?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 31, 2008)

He lacks any personality


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 31, 2008)

Sol said:


> Balio and Sunder are horses.
> They don't have any original publicly avaible art
> only sprites of course ._.
> 
> ...



Are they playable?


----------



## Sol (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd prefer if Kimahri didn't have a beard and didn't look hairy xD



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Are they playable?





Sol said:


> They're not playable, but I think they look better than most Breath of Fire playable characters.
> And they do show up a lot..



Even thought they're not playable they're the main enemies for a considerate while.

...okay, actually I mentioned them because they're underated regardless of what I already said.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 1, 2009)

Did that Suikoden game come out already?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 1, 2009)

Suikoden T is out in Japan, and it sold poorly XD

AND AGAIN, ONLY *PLAYABLE* CHARACTERS.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 1, 2009)

I figured, its more popular here than in Japan, the series i mean.


----------



## Laze (Jan 1, 2009)

There is a severe lack of _shit brick house_ Argonians in the Elder Scrolls series.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 1, 2009)

You can't make them buff without mods. >_>


----------



## Laze (Jan 1, 2009)

No, I mean it'd be nice if your character got considerably stockier if you managed to beef up it's strength stats or something.

Then again, considering mine all walk about fully suited up with heavy armor, bar a helmet, this option would probably be wasted on me.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 1, 2009)

Would Bangaa count if Argonians did?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 1, 2009)

Bangaa are pretty buff, imo.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 1, 2009)

meh, not exactly "Musclefurs".


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 1, 2009)

Bangaa is also a species on a setting that can't do it properly.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 4, 2009)

Some obscure fighting game Galaxy Fighters has a humanoid reptilian who wears only a loincloth and has muscles flexing for victory pose.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4lBOsHgRo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzLjgWAcmLM


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, Gunter.  I knew about him from downloading MUGEN characters, actually.  Never did find a working version of him, though.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 4, 2009)

Does he really have that... "thing" there?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 4, 2009)

What "thing" are you talking about?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 4, 2009)

idk lol


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 4, 2009)

I mean, he wears that loincloth yet in some of his attacks (as seen in the screenshot) it should be visible... or at least somewhat visible.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, he's a reptile, so it's likely internal I guess?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 4, 2009)

I dunno, Maybe he likes showing off his ass?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 4, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I dunno, Maybe he likes showing off his ass?



8D

POWAH BOOOST


----------



## AlexX (Jan 4, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei Imagine.

http://oekakigamers.com/upload/img/331.jpg
Andreas. Level 15 fallen angel demon. Chaos aligned.

http://oekakigamers.com/upload/img/6246.jpg
No idea who this guy is, but he's very, VERY high-level. Level 73 to be exact. Highest-level fallen angel and is chaos aligned.

There's a couple more, but those are probably all that matter.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 5, 2009)

Ose is not buff. <_<


----------



## AlexX (Jan 5, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ose is not buff. <_<


That the second guy? Meh, I wasn't looking very hard anyways. Mostly just grabbed two that looked good.

If you want to check to see if there's any more just go here and scroll down, then click all the ones under "Law", "Neutral", and "Chaos".


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2009)

That owl guy looks like crap.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 5, 2009)

Um, I know MegaTen. Those devils have been around since Persona or before. 

I recall seeing a buff eagle on a Japanese arcade quiz game... and he's a target for porn.

On a random note, PI, I saw hi-res pics of your avy (Panther <3) and sig (Wolf <33) in pixiv


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2009)

Uh yeah, I like Panther and Wolf too. :3


Moving on, What about Kevin from Seiken Densetsu 3?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 5, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Um, I know MegaTen. Those devils have been around since Persona or before.


Oh good, then my lack of effort was justified.

They still count, though.


----------



## Kume (Jan 5, 2009)

Go play Bloody Roar. Good game, full of furs beating the shit out of each other.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 5, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Oh good, then my lack of effort was justified.
> 
> They still count, though.



They're not muscley. They are your "typical furry built" who are thin yet strangely have abs and some muscle definition.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 5, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> They're not muscley. They are your "typical furry built" who are thin yet strangely have abs and some muscle definition.


There's different levels of "buff", you know. >.>

Regardless, I was mostly just adding onto the list best I could. If you're using this topic to look for games with buff furs to play I'm not going to be able to help you with that. =P


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, looks like you can't.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 6, 2009)

Isn't Gado or Long buff in their anthro forms though?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 7, 2009)

I was referring to the Personas, not Bloody Roar.


----------



## kitetsu (Jan 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> WolfoxOkamichan said:
> 
> 
> > This is what makes MMORPGs disappointing in my humble opinion. You have many games yet only a few games feature buff beastmen.
> ...



No, but that's certainly no excuse to keep churning the same fucking set of MMO races.

Variety or the bitch loses another nail's worth of subscription revenue.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 7, 2009)

Wolf O'Donnell is buff...

...

At least when compared to the rest of the cast. =|


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2009)

He might not have muscle on his arms, Maybe he gots abs?

I dunno.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 9, 2009)

Um, he HAS muscles on those arms.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2009)

No, it's just bones and CT.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2009)

What?


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jan 9, 2009)

Wolf O'Donnell is buff! He just doesn't show it.

Whoa....I just remembered a dream I had.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2009)

BlackDragonAlpha said:


> Wolf O'Donnell is buff! He just doesn't show it.


Big lols X2



BlackDragonAlpha said:


> Whoa....I just remembered a dream I had.


 
Was it alot like this?





:3


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jan 9, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Big lols X2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHOA! Where did you get that??

And yes, it kinda was.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not a jipjop porn hunter for nothing, You know.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ah yes, Tegaki.

Wolf is generally dominant but that just means he's fun to draw as the one being subby.

If you look closely at his Brawl rendition you'll see his has muscles for his arms and he has quite a huge chest.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 10, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm not a jipjop porn hunter for nothing, You know.



Heh, jipjop.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 10, 2009)

Heh, Wolf likes fluffy.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 16, 2009)

I realized that I never mentioned the Cheetahmen. Crappy as their game is, they have an awesome music, and well... three buff cheetahs.


----------



## Minoru (Oct 31, 2009)

*Dunno if someone mentioned him before but...
Gray from Atelier Iris 2*

http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-06/art/ai2-gray.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/2h5lkrq.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/2q906kg.jpg


----------



## Werehog&DragonTeaser (Dec 20, 2009)

SoulCalibur's Lizardman
MKDA's Reptile
NinjaGaiden2's Volf
Thats all i know for now..But, of course, these characters are never recognized and have any fans.. :S


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 20, 2009)

Werehog&DragonTeaser said:


> SoulCalibur's Lizardman
> MKDA's Reptile
> NinjaGaiden2's Volf
> Thats all i know for now..But, of course, t*hese characters are never recognized and have any fans.. :S*



You must be kidding.

Two're from crappy fighting games that are/was popular
One's from a crappy action game made by a crater-faced, sexist, Americanophile


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 20, 2009)

Old topic is old.


Has anyone mentioned T'Nique?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol, Castlevania: Circle of the Moon.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lol, Castlevania: Circle of the Moon.



what does that have to do with this thread


----------



## Milo (Dec 20, 2009)

Zorori...

haha, that was supposed to be an ironic joke... I don't know any muscle furs that do it for me other than wolf. :\


----------



## Saxton Hale (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't know much about furs, but I do know a lot about muscle!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> what does that have to do with this thread




















Milo said:


> Zorori...
> 
> haha, that was supposed to be an ironic joke... I don't know any muscle furs that do it for me other than wolf. :\


 



Milo said:


> I don't like buff xD


WHAT NOW? *:V*

Also, Zorori is not buff.



Saxton Hale said:


> I don't know much about furs, but I do know a lot about muscle!


Then why are you posting on this topic?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> snip



Minotaurs don't count

the werepanthers are pretty silly though, yeah


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Minotaurs don't count
> 
> the werepanthers are pretty silly though, yeah


Weren't they called "Werehorse" in the game?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 20, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Old topic is old.
> 
> 
> Has anyone mentioned T'Nique?



He's a twink as far as muscle size is concerned. Not buff.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 21, 2009)

Even in werewolf form?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 21, 2009)

You haven't seen his werewolf form have you?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 21, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Weren't they called "Werehorse" in the game?



Some of them were, but they were really all minotaurs.  Remember that every sprite has 3 recolours and 3 different names in that game. :b


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 21, 2009)

Forgive me for my ignorance, but who is T'Nique?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 21, 2009)

SO1 character werewolf.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2009)

Lol, Star Ocean 1.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 21, 2009)

Looked him up. His sprite has an odd resemblance to Talbain/Gallon. 

It's pretty rare to find playable werewolves in Square Enix games. The only other I know of is Kevin from Seiken Densetsu 3.


For that matter, whats with Japan always pairing lycanthropes with martial arts?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You haven't seen his werewolf form have you?





But I have the PSP version. Of course there's not a whole lot you can do with the pixelated details.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Damn.
> 
> I want to fuck that.


 Very lulzy.


----------



## Kokusho (Dec 21, 2009)

Grey from Atelier Iris 2. Garr from Breath of Fire III. Sogreth from Brave Story: New Traveler. Any of the Trewa from Magna Carta 2. Ummm... Can't really think of anymore buff guys.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 21, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Very lulzy.



why are you reading year old posts

god damn this is an old thread


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> why are you reading year old posts
> 
> god damn this is an old thread


 Still lulzy.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 22, 2009)

Except you know, even as a werewolf T'Nique is a twink.

Talbain is buff. T'Nique ain't. And you don't need PSP screens - go look at official artwork.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 25, 2009)

There exists artwork of him? 

as in, in his wolf form?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes.

Go to official Japanese site just for a peak.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 26, 2009)

Care to give me a link then?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 27, 2009)

Why must I do everything?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 27, 2009)

Because I can't read Japanese?

BOUT TIME THEY RELEASE THAT ART! Even though it doesn't seem to show a whole lot of him.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 27, 2009)

This is Star Ocean, a JRPG - unless you're the main character they won't bother you to give more than 2 art.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 27, 2009)

You described *every* RPG. :B


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 28, 2009)

Thats what I mean with my statement. 8/


----------



## Seas (Dec 28, 2009)

I won't read through all the pages if it's mentioned already or not, but Wizardry 8 had ridiculously buff lizardmen : |


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 28, 2009)

They weren't as large as the dragons.


----------

